# Can we remove the 1mb limit for TUG timeshare review photo uploads?



## truth1ness (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm wondering if you would consider increasing the 1mb photo limit. Every remotely decent modern phone camera takes photos that are bigger than that by default and it doesn't make sense to make reviewers have to re-scale every single picture they want to upload. A 1mb size limit is simply outdated and boring re-scaling/photo compression work is the last thing I want to do after a nice vacation. 

Pictures have a wide range of sizes so the scaling has to be done manually for each. Trying to hit a target file size is not something you can automate, it requires trial and error for each photo. I would like to upload to TUG to add to the database but with that limitation and the slow one at a time uploading process I'm much more inclined to just upload a bunch on a third party site and add a link to my review. Seeing as pictures are going to be displayed more prominently in the updated TUG site it seems like this would be a good time to remove this limitation to encourage more users to share their photos. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 26, 2014)

the reason we provide the ability to upload photos, is because time and time again those who provide links to private albums or photos hosted on other sites....the links eventually die and become useless.

in this regard once you upload the photos to the resort review page it is attached to the resort forever =)

I dont mind upping the limit (I actually thought it was a 2mb limit currently)...but at some point there has to be a reasonable limit to the size of photos being uploaded.

most folks leave their camera phone settings at max resolution, and quite frankly there really is noone who enjoys looking at a slew of photos with larger resolutions than most desktop monitors.

if you are trying to upload a photo from a default android phone, it could be 2-4mb in size...but the resolution/dimensions are 3000+ x 2000+....which is MUCH larger than 99.99% of all desktops...and even if the file size was below 1mb...something of that size (dimension wise) just simply isnt a good idea on a website.


----------



## truth1ness (Nov 27, 2014)

Perhaps the content management system you use has a plugin or built solutions to have the server take care of the scaling? I know every basic blog software like Wordpress takes care of this and imagine most more advanced CMS's do, too. This is much more reliable and saves users from having to play around with photoshop/etc and shows the viewer a consistent optimized size. I consider myself fairly tech savvy but I hate scaling photos to upload to a site and imagine a very small segment of TUG users will actually do this work. I think if you take off the limit (just make it high enough to block any maliciously large uploads) and let the server do the scaling you'll see people stop linking third party sites and get a lot more pictures in the TUG database.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 27, 2014)

shall see what we can do.

all focus right now is on the new site rollout, so it will be down on the list until thats sorted!


----------

